# Help with Pigeons please



## Stiles (May 11, 2005)

Hello everyone, 

I ran across this website while doing some research and I can use some help.

I moved into a new apartment complex a couple of months ago, while moving in I noticed that there were a couple of Wild Pigeons flying around the area; I really did'nt give any thought untill a couple of weeks ago when I noticed them on my deck together and on of them doing some type of dancing. A couple a days later they started buiding their nest then after a while one egg appeared and then another a couple of days later.

I am leaving them alone, the one I believe to be the male has gotton used to me and just stays on the nest and the one I believe to be to the female is still skittish and flys away whenever I come close to the door.

I know I should just let them have there own space (which I indend to do), is there anything else I can do to give them a hand?

The last couple of days I have only seen one of them attending the nest, I believe she/he has not moved off the nest. 

If that is the case will he or she be ok without any food or water?

I would appriciate some help in this case.

Thanks, 

Ron


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Hi Ron,

Welcome to Pigeon Talk. How nice that you've decided to let this pigeon couple stay and that you would like to help them out.

Usually, the male and female will take turns sitting the nest. You can certainly help them out by providing some birdseed and fresh water for them. I'm sure it would be appreciated.

If you have any other questions or concerns, please don't hesitate to ask. We have many members here who will be more than happy to provide you with good information.

Thanks again for being so caring of this little family.

Linda


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Hello Ron & Welcome,
It's great that you are looking out for your feathered visitors.

Both parents will take turns sitting on the nest. While one is sitting the other is nearby. I hope that's the case in your situation & that something hasn't happened to one of them.

You can place a dish of wild bird seed, or even better, a pigeon/dove mix by the nest for the parents to nibble on & a dish of fresh water. Having fresh water available at all times is extremely important. You can also place a dish of grit by the seed. They will eat the grit as they feel the need for it.

Please keep us posted on how things are coming along.

Cindy


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

They sure would appreciate some seed and fresh water and occasionally a pan filled 2" with water for a bath.
I have to add one thing. I would feed them only once a day, preferably in the morning and after they are done eating remove the left over food. The reason I am saying this is, that if food is left out throughout the day other pigeons will come to feed and roost on you balcony and I am not sure the neighbors would appreciate that. I have been through a lot of heartache with my balcony flock. Like you, I started feeding a pair of lovely pigeons and in no time I had about 30-40 hanging out on my balcony and throughout the building. The neighbors complained and the management of the building hired a pest control company to eliminate the problem.
So, please be careful, for the pigeons sake.

Reti


----------

